

North America to Drown in Oil as Mexico Ends Monopoly - greenyoda
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-12-16/north-america-to-drown-in-oil-as-mexico-ends-monopoly.html

======
salient
So is it time to end the oil company subsidies, now, or is it still not the
right time?

